# New Additions + The Collection



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Bought loads of new stuff this month .. plus some pics of the collection !

Lots of pics, hope i dont bore you too much


































































































Now for my collection :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice whats the monster screen clean links more info? etc


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

-tom- said:


> very very nice whats the monster screen clean links more info? etc


Bought it when got my lcd tv, use it on my laptop and nav screen..

Best cleaner ive use on tft/lcd type screens its non static quick evaporation and leaves a nice smear free matt finish.

I originaly bought it from comet, but i got these from amazon

Monster Screen Clean Mini - Multilingual: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

Thanks
:thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I have Monster clean too, it's amazing stuff! Better than them wipes you can buy....


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

monster screen is just de ionised water...


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

lemkey said:


> monster screen is just de ionised water...


I thought this but i tried di water and it was nothing like monster, it does have something in it that help it evaporate and not smear...

But anyways back to the rest if it lol


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

They're in the wrong order 

Nice collection though


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Short1e said:


> I have Monster clean too, it's amazing stuff! Better than them wipes you can buy....


I agree .. See you tomora


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Gary-360 said:


> They're in the wrong order
> 
> Nice collection though


not good haha, machine polishing is still new territory to me.

Any input there/help would me good for me


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

80, 82, 83, 85. It's just an OCD thing


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice bits of kit you got there!


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Gary-360 said:


> 80, 82, 83, 85. It's just an OCD thing


i was just sat here thinking, shall i take another pic and replace it .. will anyone notice .. HaHa

Gutted :lol:


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> Nice bits of kit you got there!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

marc-l said:


> i was just sat here thinking, shall i take another pic and replace it .. will anyone notice .. HaHa
> 
> Gutted :lol:


I was going to photoshop it for a laff


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Gary-360 said:


> I was going to photoshop it for a laff


Go 4 it


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

mark 
nice collection
i see a space on shelf for my rotary :wave::wave::wave:
see you in morning :wave:


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> mark
> nice collection
> i see a space on shelf for my rotary :wave::wave::wave:
> see you in morning :wave:


You will steve :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats some amount of gear you have there, how much of it do you use regularly? Or are you like me and enjoy buying the stuff just incase you need it ........ :lol:


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Andy. said:


> Thats some amount of gear you have there, how much of it do you use regularly? Or are you like me and enjoy buying the stuff just incase you need it ........ :lol:


No mate i do use it, nearly all the ag stuff inc HD Wax is nearly empty same with the megs detailer and wheel cleaner thats why i bought so much new stuff all at once.. 2 cars every sunday in and out and mine get filthy parked at a skip yard all day !!

:detailer: :detailer:


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Isn't 82,80,83,85 the correct order?


















Sorry I'm OCD too...haha!

Very nice collection!! How does the Fuzion compare with AG HD?


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

fishbonezken said:


> Isn't 82,80,83,85 the correct order?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno yet only got them this week, HD wax is just ok it was never better than as carnuba gold but it was a hell of alot easier to use


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice Collection 

Let me know what do you think about Smartwax Concours ?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Gary-360 said:


> 80, 82, 83, 85. It's just an OCD thing


Actually they should be the way they are now, 82 has less cut than 80 

Just depends on your OCD 

Nice stuff btw!


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

Let me know how you get on with that Alcantara cleaner,as i know the centres of my seats need a good clean. Looks an awesome collection. I need to organise my stuff better! lol


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Also interested in the Alcantara cleaner! 

Keep us updated.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## RichGall (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice line up you have there. Hopefully one day i will have a garage to fill with such stuff!!lol


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumb: nice people must think were not with it, the stuff with have in our collections


----------



## mahol (Jun 10, 2010)

nice collection there, some serious money gone into that set up!:thumb:


----------



## kxlylmz (Apr 22, 2010)

great collection. meg series are superb. where did you get the brush that second on the left?


----------

